# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Creative Name for my BP business which is also a coffee shop / bakery

## siamscales

Hey Guys

I'm looking for some inspiration with regards to my company name. I will be starting up a Coffee Shop that will also display Ball Python Morphs. 

The snakes will be housed at a separate facility (dedicated snake room in ARS Caging Racks, which will be off premises from the Coffee shop) The snakes will be rotated on a daily basis and only displayed for short periods of time, so as not to stress them out. The display vivariums will have a natural looking design and offer some degree of hides (things like the Exo Terra crocodile skull & half logs) which still allows them to be seen, but also still offers the snake some security (again the BP's will not be housed in these setups over night as they will be returned to their tubs/secure setups for resting/feeding etc).

I would like some suggestions & creative input on a clever / catchy name. My lame attempts so far have been;

Snake n' Bake
Cakes & Snakes
Coffee Constrictors 
Boids Bakery
Mocha Morphs
Pumpkin Pieds Coffee 

I appreciate this concept will not be to everyone's liking, but the up most care will be taken to ensure the animals welfare is put first. I understand the risks of having animals around food and drinks (salmonella etc) so the Pythons will be in an adjacent room to where food is served and obviously well away from where the food & drinks are prepared. My main intention is to try and give snakes a more positive exposure (im based over in S.E Asia where snakes are generally viewed as being dangerous and aggressive creatures that should be killed onsite!) i want to show people that this isn't the case and in fact snakes can be extremely beautiful and interesting animals and deserve to have a place in this world. Changing hearts and minds with a nice cup of coffee.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts and suggestion on a business name.

Thanks

----------


## DTK

I think Mocha Morphs is a good one! You could mix it up and have some neat Boas/ Chrondo etc that is a little bit better display animal. I think BP's arent the greatest display snake, especially if there are hides available.

----------


## distaff

> I think Mocha Morphs is a good one! You could mix it up and have some neat Boas/ Chrondo etc that is a little bit better display animal. I think BP's arent the greatest display snake, especially if there are hides available.


Agree. 
Other wise... Java Jungle?

I read a while ago, a piece about a cafe in Japan that has a similar theme, they actually had the enclosure at the tables.

----------


## siamscales

Yes i've seen the one in Tokyo (on the internet), i partly got my inspiration from that.

Do you think the snakes would get stressed in these acrylic boxes if limited to short periods say about 20mins max and rotated so they will only be used 2-3times a week? 

*DTK* i agree with you and over time i will look to add other species once i better understand their needs and husbandry.   

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...fe-you-6250671

Thanks guys

----------


## Herpo

I would be careful with the name. While people like us understand what a herp, or a boid is, regular people with no interest in snakes won't. You don't want them to think you have herpes on display!

I'd go for something with an obviously snake related name. My pathetic ideas are:
- Snakery
- Python Pick-me-Up

I also really like Mocha Morphs, but I'm not sure how much of the general public would know what a morph actually means...

----------

_cristacake_ (03-05-2016),Sallos (11-03-2016),siamscales (03-05-2016)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

Pythons coffee shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## siamscales

I quite like the name 'Snakery'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks man.

----------

Herpo (03-05-2016)

----------


## Herpo

No problem, I thought it was bad lol! Clealy I don't have good taste!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Snake n' Bake


I would assume this one to be a different type of establishment  :Smile:  

Out of the ones I've read,  Java Jungle has a very nice ring to it. I wouldn't do anything morph related as the average person isn't going to get it.

----------

_cristacake_ (03-05-2016)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Cakes-N-Snakes 

Sent from my SGH-S970G using Tapatalk

----------


## DTK

> Yes i've seen the one in Tokyo (on the internet), i partly got my inspiration from that.
> 
> Do you think the snakes would get stressed in these acrylic boxes if limited to short periods say about 20mins max and rotated so they will only be used 2-3times a week? 
> 
> *DTK* i agree with you and over time i will look to add other species once i better understand their needs and husbandry.   
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...fe-you-6250671
> 
> Thanks guys


Hey man, I am actually going to Japan in June for a couple weeks. I can check out the shop, ask some questions, and take some pictures if you would like. I will have to stop there and check it out regardless, now that I know it exists lol!

----------


## piedlover79

Cold Blooded Coffee   :Wink:

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Trisnake

Constrictors Café? What about Ballin' Brews? Or Boa Brews? I do like The Snakery one too tho lol.

EDIT: Oh my, didn't realize how old this thread was... Haha :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neal

Certain names I would avoid, as people may avoid it based on that. So with that being said, leave out names like constrictors and stuff.

A few names I like, some which are mentioned here are:
Cold Blooded Cafe
Royal Morph Cafe/Market
Balls and Bakery Cafe (this is more less a joke, lol)

That's all I have at the moment.

----------

